# Boss Katana Head Mods - Am I missing anything?



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I am about to undergo some basic mods to my Boss Katana head.

1. I really love the beige salt/pepper style grill cloth.
2. I want another speaker in the head.

So, here is what I am thinking.

I ordered a 5" Jensen Mod 5 speaker. It is 8 Ohms. I will run it in series with the 4” speaker in the head already for a total of 16 Ohms. My understanding is that for a SS amp, this is ok. I will just get a lower wattage output, which I am ok with.

I will cut a new grill board and wrap it in the new cloth. I will likely have to Dremel a bit of the internal MDF also, that the speaker will mount to. There already is some material removed, probably for porting. I will just have to open it up a bit.

Anything I am not thinking of?

As for why I am doing this… why not? I like little projects. I am hoping the built-in speaker will be enhanced. I like the look. etc. I think I may stick some kind of metal badge in the middle to break up the grill a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2018)

Lookin' forward to see what you stick on the grill.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm open for suggestions. I was thinking maybe a bronze fleur de lis or something.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I think the picture is working now. Suggestions for a logo in the middle anyone?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

So...

I was definitely missing something. I totally missed the fact that the heat sink does not allow for another speaker to be installed. I tested it with the amp out and it sounded great. Much fuller sound. But when I went to reassemble, there is no way it would fit. There is maybe 1cm of clearance before the heat sink.

Rookie mistake. 

In the end I will put in the Jensen speaker instead of the stock one. It was a little bit smoother, and is a 5" instead of a 4", so perhaps slightly more bass. I will just need to slightly route out the old hole at one section for the terminals to fit through.

Got the Marshall speaker cloth and did a rough fit. Looks pretty good. I just need to tighten it up and maybe add an adornment of some kind for kicks.

btw. Got the cloth from KLD Guitars (no affiliation) through eBay. Good price and quality product.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Here it is. Wrinkles will be smoothed out, but I dig the look of it. Fits perfectly on the Blackstar 4x8 cab. Nice mini stack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2018)

madhermit said:


> I think I may stick some kind of metal badge in the middle to break up the grill a bit.


How about this?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Not a fan of gold or the Boss logo


----------

